

Ask HN: Startup stock options % - lollys

Clueless question: I'm transitioning over from Big Co to a startup (series c, so pretty established and not early stage), and they're offering some stock options. I asked the recruiter what % of outstanding shares my options would represent, and he says they legally can't disclose that info. Does that make any sense? Shouldn't they actually be legally bound to let me know how much my compensation is worth? For all I know there could be a trillion shares and my compensation is worth peanuts, right?
======
jaredhansen
The recruiter might not be able to tell you because the company told him/her
not to, so in that sense the recruiter legally can't disclose it. It makes no
sense at all for the _company_ to say that though, and if the company refuses
to tell you the % that your shares represent, it's a bad sign.

~~~
lollys
I actually meant the company recruiter, so I guess it technically is the
company. They did mention the word "legally" though, so I dunno if I can
contest that. What are the odds that they actually can't disclose it?

Otherwise salary and benefits are okay (a bit below what I earn now, but I
expected that anyway) and it seems like a really established startup with a
lot of potential, so this just strikes me a little weird. I'm not sure I'd
forfeit the offer just because of this, but I just really don't want them to
be shady about this, or anything :\

